# Using pic/vid hosting systems...



## zeeprogrammer (Nov 22, 2009)

I don't know about all pic/vid hosting systems...but for Photobucket (which I use)...

If you link a picture or video from Photobucket to the forum (and I suspect other places), you will be giving access to the recipient to all your other pics and vids.

Maybe it's a setting...but my suggestion is to keep a separate account for hobby.

Moderators...there may be a better place for this than here.


----------



## ttrikalin (Nov 22, 2009)

good to know.


----------



## Artie (Nov 22, 2009)

It is a setting issue, have a look at the 'share' options when next you log on, you can create a number of 'albums' which you can elect to share or not....... 

Then you can post a link to your PB album *or* simply copy the required image to the website of your choice (HMEM), this stops the share issue you are (rightly) concerned about...

As in this Photobucket image (of my former life.... a damned dirty one it was too...) its a copy to this site and not access to my P.B. account....

Cheers Artie


----------



## Deanofid (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks Zee. I think my recent vid of my new/old lathe prompted this. I checked it after Zee wrote me, and after the vid was over, it did indeed show links and pics to other videos.  The thing was, they were not links to my own stuff that I have stored there. They were to someone else's family videos! 

In either case, whether it shows my, or another person's unrelated videos, I don't like it much. I wouldn't want some youngster, who went to my video expecting to see an engine or lathe, to be pointed to another persons intimate honeymoon video! That just ain't right!


----------



## John Rudd (Nov 22, 2009)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> I don't know about all pic/vid hosting systems...but for Photobucket (which I use)...
> 
> If you link a picture or video from Photobucket to the forum (and I suspect other places), you will be giving access to the recipient to all your other pics and vids.


TBH, the advice given about sharing is good....
At the end of the day, its your decision what to share to the world.....just be careful what you share...


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Nov 22, 2009)

This happened once before with pics. I sent a pic to a friend and he sent a pic from the link (i.e. 'my' photos) back to me. I have no idea who those people are...but they were having a good time! It was a wedding you dirty minded geezers. ;D

Thanks Artie. I'll take a look at the 'share' option too. I don't think I selected it...although it's possible I got confused with Facebook. I would have thought the default would be 'off'.


----------



## Deanofid (Nov 22, 2009)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> It was a wedding you dirty minded geezers. ;D



Ha! 
Wait... Who you calling a geezer?


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Nov 22, 2009)

Deanofid  said:
			
		

> Wait... Who you calling a geezer?



Me for one. Most of you people too. ;D
Please notice I didn't use the word 'old'.

Also understand that, for me, geezer is not derogatory...one of my life-long dreams is to become 'an old fart'.

I'm halfway there. ;D


----------



## Deanofid (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm with you, Zee. I'm quite excited to enter the realm of old-fartitude myself. 
I practice when ever I can.

Dean


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Nov 22, 2009)

Rof} Rof} Rof}
Thanks. That was great.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Nov 28, 2009)

You may know this already...but I have seen a few questions about images/videos no longer being available or 'moved'...

I wanted to organize my pics in Photobucket into albums. Too late! If you do, you break the links to them.

Create your albums first....then put new images in the appropriate album...then post.


----------



## black85vette (Nov 28, 2009)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> You may know this already...but I have seen a few questions about images/videos no longer being available or 'moved'...
> 
> I wanted to organize my pics in Photobucket into albums. Too late! If you do, you break the links to them.
> 
> Create your albums first....then put new images in the appropriate album...then post.



This is one of the issues I have with photo hosting sites. Even though I had a premium account thru my ISP the photo hosting provider they contracted with went :toilet:. About half of the tutorials and how-to's I had done for Corvettes broke. I would have had to search through to find all of my posts and then try to find and re-post every picture for every post. :redface2:

I would be willing to pay for a premium membership on forums that host the pictures for a fee. (hint hint) I know it costs for the extra storage and bandwidth and I don't expect a free ride.


----------



## dsquire (Nov 28, 2009)

To All

I feel that we should do everything that we can to keep the text and pictures and video's all stored in the same place so that it is available today, next week, next month, next year and for ever after that. Just like the text books that James Watt, Thomas Edison, Alexander Graham Bell and others wrote many years ago. Where would we be if this information had been discarded when the library shelf got full just to make room for a new book about pink polka dots? 

I have been on many different forums and been reading interesting threads and following links that pertained to the thread only to run into a red X or a note saying the photo is missing or not available. It is the same as reading an illustrated manual from which all the illustrations have been removed. It leaves the manual pretty much useless. It is not the fault of the author as each picture was worth a 1000 words so everything fit together. Had he not used the picture then he would have needed a 1000 more words to try and describe what he was showing with the picture.

Here is another thought of mine. Some of the members post daily, many good helpful post's complete with picture's and video's. Someone posts a question so they take a closeup of a detail and post a picture of the detail to answer the question and this helps many people. This is fine and good as long as things continue like this. One day something happens (I hope this never happens) and the member is no longer with us. We are all sad and will remember them for their past contributions. After a while their Photobucket and UTube account become due but doesn't get paid because they are no longer here. All of a sudden all the 100's of photo's and video's are replaced with red X's and notes saying that the photo is no longer available. 

I believe that the various hosting services that want to try and make a buck off all the users should step up and take ownership of the problem. Either they will forever make these photo's and video's available or quit offering free services just so they can make money. You can rest assured if they weren't making money off the free services then they wouldn't be offering them. This problem is only going to get worse over time unless we all change the way photo's are stored.

I don't have all the answers but hope that by posting this here we can get some dialogue going and maybe come up with some answers

Cheers

Don


----------



## Artie (Nov 29, 2009)

I think that this is a very real problem Dsquire..... and I agree with you completely.... thats why its important that you be careful HOW you post pics on websites.....

Firstly you dont want others having access to your saved pics as per Zees concerns..and secondly to ensure continuity in pic availability as per your comments Dsquire....

Top prove a point... the pic of the off road buggy listed in the second  (sorry *THIRD*) posting of this thread has been deleted from my photobucket account yet is still available to you all. This is because its not linked to photobucket but a stand alone image in its own right anchored here at HMEM. It also does not link to my Photobucket account, therefore you cant acccess my account no matter what cock ups I make....

Its all in the way that you place the pics in your postings.... you will notice that mine are large.... its simply by copying the IMG code (thats the last option of the drop down codes available) and pasting it into your text. I suspect that a lot are using the second option which 'links' your account to all and any who wish to use it....

Good luck....


----------



## Groomengineering (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Artie, yes that would seem to make the most sense, however what that does is store the picture in the smf account (HMEM Forum) which has a finite capacity. When that capacity is reached it's no more postings or cough up the $$$ for a bigger account. Kind of a damned if you do damned if you don't scenario.

Jeff


----------



## firebird (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi

I too think that we need to do something re photos and videos. Those of you who have ever read any of my topics will see that I take dozens/hundreds of photos and videos. While I have them all backed up on cd/dvd for my own future reference that's of little use if they are no longer available from the hosting site. My photo bucket account is almost full. I had to go through it and delete some of the photos and vids. I tried to choose older ones from topics I thought were now out of date or irrelevant so my apologies if anyone has viewed an older topic and found some of the images no longer available. I am now using you tube and dropshots http://www.dropshots.com to host. If for example photobucket went out of business it would be a nightmare to upload and link all the images again.

cheers

Rich


----------



## ozzie46 (Nov 29, 2009)

I use Firefox web browser and have a dandy little app that converts web pages to .pdf files. I convert any thread I want to save to a .pdf file and save them on disc or my computer.

 There are numerous free sites on the web that do the same thing. Do a Google search and you should come up with several choices. Also there are sites that will convert from .pdf to .doc so you can edit the .pdf files as .pdf files are not editable.


 Before I found the Firefox app I was using my office program ( I use OpenOffice.org, a free office suite) to copy and paste any info I wanted to save to a text file. The OpenOffice suite has the ability to convert its text files to .pdf. The pictures were converted also. It was a bit of work if the thread was a long one but if you want the info you do what needs to be done. It is much easier now with the Firefox app.

 Just my take on it.

  Ron


----------



## kvom (Nov 29, 2009)

Personally I strongly dislike all of the popup ads on free sites like photobucket. I seldom bother to browse album links from that site for this reason.

The site that I use, pbsae.com, is a paying site with no ads/popups or the like. It's not expensive and avoids all of the BS. They have a URL system that stays the same even when you reorganize photo albums.


----------

